
D.O.J. Loses Lindsey Graham in Encryption Fight - jeo1234
https://www.districtsentinel.com/doj-loses-lindsey-graham-encryption-fight/
======
100pctremote
The article suggests Graham's views on "digital privacy" are evolving, yet his
opposition seems to have little to do with the issue of privacy.

